# removing under eye circles



## amandapete (May 22, 2008)

Hi,

Very first time posting TPF.  

I tried using the search incase someone had already asked this but coudn't find anything.  Can anyone direct me to a tutorial which explains how to get rid of dark undereye circles in photoshop elements 6.

I've tried using the cloning tool but it just ends up looking like they are wearing the wrong shade of concealer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Mike (May 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sure a Google search would turn up plenty of results...but there are plenty of people on this forum who could help as well.

When I'm dealing with dark eye circles/bags.  I first start with the healing tool (I use Photoshop but I think Elements has that tool as well).  The healing tool should really help with the line between the eye bag and the upper cheek but you can't get too close to the eye.

After the healing brush, I will usually use the clone tool...but I make sure to use a very soft brush and a very low opacity.  Take your time.

I might also use a regular brush and use a colour that I've sampled from the face.  

It's a good idea to do these edits on a new layer.  This allows you to make edits without harming the original and allows you to start over if needed.  Then when you are done,  you can adjust the opacity of the layer which allows you to knock it back a little bit and make it look more realistic.

As with anything, practice is the key.


----------

